# Butterfly valves



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Added 5 butterfly valves three 4" and two 3". The piping was on the ground level of a 10 story apartment building.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Did u want an award or something ?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Some valve makers recommend, in a horizontal pipeline you install the valve so the shaft is horizontal?


----------

